# Derby Presbyterian Chapel Green Lane



## johno23 (Apr 9, 2008)

We visited this chapel earlier in the year.It was built as the Derby Presbyterian Chapel in 1868 by J.Tait of Leicester and remained in service as a chapel until 1972 when dwindling congregations forced its closure as such.

It remained empty for some years until 1979 when it was taken over by a pub company and opened as Thomas a Becket and then changed to Sloanes in 1981 and Beckets in 1986.It went on to become Derby Steam Bar in 1989.
It then had a string of other names such as Bar101,Bar121,Jerry Lees,Band Chapel and finally ended up as Diva Disco Bar in December 2002 which is when it closed.It has remained and on the market since then until it was bought by the now famous owner of the Derby Hippodrome.However after the recent furore over his actions there he has put it up for sale at £850,000.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbf0a310c2e.jpg]




[/lb] 
A front shot showing that it is in good condition.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbf0a8da271.jpg]



[/lb] 

The original organ/choir loft. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbef6245480.jpg]



[/lb] 
The building retains many of its original features. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbf00ad1d29.jpg]



[/lb]
An original fireplace in one of the offices. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbef66c9592.jpg]



[/lb] 
Johno in the cellar rummaging,place is full of retro things.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbf010d3055.jpg]



[/lb] 
This caused some concern initially,but the battery was rather poorly. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbeec398cc0.jpg]



[/lb] 
Nice old window circa 1868. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbf006aa491.jpg]



[/lb] 
Mould!!do holes in roof,sound familiar,seems to be catching round here. 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbef6b5135f.jpg]



[/lb] 
Nice windows hidden behind boarding in flat area. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147fbeebfc7e96.jpg]



[/lb] 
SCARY and LIVE 3 phase incoming supply,BEWARE!!!

Well worth a visit,quite extensive place.A lot of interior damage caused by
persons unknown.strange that given what has happened across the road at the Hippodrome.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2008)

Excellent report. I walked past this place last week, when TnM went in the Hippodrome to get the pics. And was looking at it thinking "that would be a nice explore if we get time lol". but we ran out of time last week. Looks very good. What kind of retro stuff was in there? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## thecollector (Apr 9, 2008)

Good report.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 9, 2008)

good pics mate, might have to mosey on down there


----------



## King Al (Apr 9, 2008)

looks pritty cool, like the sound of retro things


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2008)

I missed the fireplace, that looks lovely. really like that. 

Was there a basement in the church? Wanted to have a look in here but one we ran out of time, and two, there were loads of people on the other side of the road, having cigs from the office building.

Excellent pics again,

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Apr 9, 2008)

The outside is more impressive but still nice inside, might have to check that myself!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys and gals,appreciated.Theres allsorts of junk in there like old lights,pots,pub stuff.The cellar we found is very old and rather small BUT we think there is another cellar or crypt in the centre of the building under some staging as there is a person sized hole in the floor,A job for Ashless I think

Its a creepy old place but a lot bigger inside than you might think and likely to be inhabited by strange beings (No not the owner).
Also more seriously,watch out for that 3 phase incoming supply at the bottom of the cellar steps which is smashed up and VERY LIVE.


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 9, 2008)

Great report mate, i remember when a bunch of us used to call in there for a few most weekends when it was the steam bar, before going to the rockhouse (now also gone) 
them were the days!
be interesting to look round it now.


----------



## ashless (Apr 9, 2008)

Top stuff mate, about time you posted these!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 10, 2008)

ashless said:


> Top stuff mate, about time you posted these!



We need you to crawl down a small hole full of spiders into the crypt
serves you right for being slimmer than the rest of us


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 10, 2008)

just realised i went there once when it was a nightclub. what a dive it was lol


----------



## johno23 (Apr 10, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> just realised i went there once when it was a nightclub. what a dive it was lol



Yes some of the various named bars were a bit rough at times,however had some good nights in there before we staggered round to the clubs,
OH those were the days


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 10, 2008)

you made yourself sound old then mate


----------



## johno23 (Apr 10, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> you made yourself sound old then mate



oops!so I did,still plenty of partying and urbexing left in me yet though


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 10, 2008)

thats more like it. let us never speak of this matter again


----------



## thecollector (Apr 11, 2008)

Have I stumbled upon a Derby & Joan meeting?


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 11, 2008)

quite possibly lol


----------

